# question: filter media



## internalfugue (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello,
So I bought a used fish tank and the filter came with it. It is an HOB filter that takes carbon cartidges. Obviously that is not going to be conducive to my cycling efforts when I start up the tank... So here is the question: Will the filter work if I put something else (like these sponges everyone is talking about) into the filter?
I hope this is clear, if not I will elaborate.
-Hannah


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

internalfugue said:


> Hello,
> So I bought a used fish tank and the filter came with it. It is an HOB filter that takes carbon cartidges. Obviously that is not going to be conducive to my cycling efforts when I start up the tank... So here is the question: Will the filter work if I put something else (like these sponges everyone is talking about) into the filter?
> I hope this is clear, if not I will elaborate.
> -Hannah


Yes, cut some sponges to fit your HOB and you can re-use the sponges for a long time. Don't buy those pricy cartidges.


----------



## internalfugue (Apr 5, 2011)

Yay! Thanks Dave. So where does one buy these sponges? Other than the fact that it can't have soap in it, I don't really know what to look for.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

You can get a sheet of sponge 1" or 1.5" thick from BA.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

A combination of sponge and filter floss is really benificial in keeping water both finely filtered of particles and biologically stable as good bacteria that breaks down the waste, inhabits the porus sponges, which is clogged up less as the filter floss traps the particles and gunk first, and can be replaced often, when the spong just needs a squeeze.


----------

